# Gaming in Japan



## shadow (Sep 26, 2008)

I've been wanting to get back into gaming again.  However, I'm currently living in Japan, so table top gamers are a little hard to come find.  (Console rpgs are very popular though).  I am wondering if there are any gamers on ENworld that are currently living in Japan.  I live in Ashikaga, about an hour north of Tokyo.  Is there anywhere I could go to find gamers?


----------



## Crazy Eights (Oct 2, 2008)

I, myself, just moved to Japan at the end of July and have been having withdrawls from gaming.  Unfortunately, I'm not really that close to Ashikaga, since I'm living in Kawanishi, in the southern part of Yamagata-ken.  I haven't found anyone here who plays TT or PnP games, but I'm still looking.


----------



## mflayermonk (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool Japan gamers!
I lived there for a while as well-We had a good sized game group going with our main recruiting technique being tokyo classified/metropolis/tokyo notice board free ads. Of course people are always coming and going so you usually need a new person every year.


----------



## Jpan (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, just found this forum through a Google search -

I am a member of a DnD 4E gaming group that meets near Kumagaya Station on the Takasaki Line (northern Saitama, a little over an hour from Tokyo).  Our group (3 to 4 English-speaking foreigners), which usually meets on weekday nights, is looking for new players.  Anyone interested?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Nov 23, 2008)

I am in central Nagoya, so I am far form all of you. But I have a small group (three of us) who are into 3,5 and 4E, so if anyone is form the Nagoya area, and available on Saturday nights, drop me a line.

Thanks

Good luck every other Japan gamer.


----------



## mflayermonk (Nov 26, 2008)

*4e convention*

Looks like there is a 4e convention on December 21, 2008 in Tokyo.
Its all in Japanese I would imagine. 


ƒ_ƒ“ƒWƒ‡ƒ“ƒY•ƒhƒ‰ƒSƒ“ƒY“ú–{Œê”ÅŒöŽ®ƒz[ƒ€ƒy[ƒW

代々木駅」北口駅出てすぐ ※1Fにマクドナルドがあるビルです

Yoyogi station, north exit, 1st floor in the building with the McDonalds (I remember that!)

Its 1000 yen, and there is a link to register towards the bottom in blue.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone in Japan?


----------



## mflayermonk (Dec 24, 2008)

I am not, but was an English teacher there for a while and do return every once in a while. Wish I had played more while I was there.


----------



## mflayermonk (Dec 24, 2008)

*Monthly convention*

It looks like these people have a monthly DnD 3.5/4e convention at Kayabacho station.
Drop by for international gamer relations!
Looks like 3-5 tables a game session. They have a drinking party afterwards as well.

Here is the web link:
初心者の初心者による初心者のためのＤ＆Ｄの会in東京 - トップページ


----------



## Crazy Eights (Dec 24, 2008)

I really wish my Japanese was at a level where I felt confident going to something like that, but I am no where near competent enough to handle that level of conversation.  talking about the weather - OK. Food - great! Telling someone in Japanese that I want my character to do a leaping charge off a second story building - yeah, not gonna happen.

One thing I was thinking was maybe seeing if we could get an online game going, but I'm neither a qualified DM nor do I have a clue when it comes to the programs one would use to run such a game.  I've always done my gaming in person thus far.


----------



## mflayermonk (Dec 24, 2008)

I think maptools and openrpg are the standards for online play at the moment. They both have pretty active communities.

There was also another group I found poking around-its a DnD championship convention.

DAC 2008

It was held in October. There was a guy who ran a game in English there, on this page if you scroll around you can see his name/game etc.
DAC2008@ƒZƒbƒVƒ‡ƒ“Ð‰î

Its 12A9 Dis-communication


----------



## Crazy Eights (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info on maptools and openrpg, mflayermonk, I'll take a look at them.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 27, 2008)

I like Yahoogroups for gaming with people all overthe world, as the time difference is not a killer that way.


----------

